# SKY TV Ibiza



## gpack (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi, 

Is it possible to get sky TV in Cala Moli, Ibiza. 

What is the best way to get it?

Thank You 

Mark


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes 
You can receive Sky Tv in Ibiza
Via satellite.
You just needs the right sized dish for that area.

Now many of the Sky pay channels should be easy to receive on a "smallish" sized dish.

But non Sky channels, like BBC ITV C4 and Five may need a larger sized dish....at least a "1.4m" dish, may be larger....

Or go via a third party Internet based system...a pay solution using a mag box, or the free "pot luck" / filmon android box solution.


----------

